# GOSH Cosmetics



## Mien (May 5, 2008)

Hey everyone,

These are swatches of all my GOSH products. The eyeshadows and effect powders are swatched over vaseline. Hope this helps! 

xx Mien


----------



## Tinkerbell_dk (Dec 23, 2008)

Lolipop Effect Powder by GOSH ​


----------



## nazia (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## kittykit (Mar 12, 2009)

Effect Powder






Pineapple, Cinnamon, Sea Me, Lake






Velvet Touch Eyeliners


----------



## nazia (Mar 16, 2009)

GOSH Soft'N Shine in Barbie, on pigmented lips, NC30/35


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 17, 2009)

GOSH Extreme Art Eye Liner on NC45/50 skin

Left -  11
Right - 06


----------



## Lvst (Mar 17, 2009)

Gosh lipstick in darling


----------



## Poison Ivy (Mar 21, 2009)

GOSH Aquarius, Platinum, the green one
Lime/Apple Duo, 246 Single








 

 




246, Lime/Apple Duo












Extreme Art Eyeliners 12, 07, 60
Waterproof Eyeshadow Pencil Love that Beige!








On Stage Lip Jams


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 31, 2009)

Some of my GOSH products swatched. I've included some comparison shots too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everything is swatched dry over UPDD in natural, cloudy light. 

Extreme Art Liner no. 10. The final picture is what it looks like after using cleanser, soap, eye makeup remover, olive oil and a hell of a lot of scrubbing to try to get it off. Possibly even better staying power than MAC's liquildlast. 








Rosewood Effect Powder. It's quite similar to MAC's Rustic, from the Colourforms warm palette, just a little pinker. 







Love that Ivory waterproof eyeshadow. Works very well as a base. 







Silver/Grey Duo e/s. The Silver is like UD's Uzi e/s only without the glitter.






Toucan Quad. The Purple is chalky but the other colours apply quite nicely.







Close up  of the yellow from the Toucan Quad. This is like a very blended out version of Chrome Yellow, although it is a bit brighter than it looks in this picture.






Close up of the Green from the Toucan Quad






Close up of the Blue from the Toucan Quad







A close up of the purple from the Toucan quad







The Amythest Quad. The two darker blues are very similar but the one on the left is slightly darker and shimmery.







Close up of the light blue from the Amythest quad. It's quite similar to Mutiny pigment but less shimmery. 







Close up of the dark blues. The top one is the slightly lighter and shimmery one. 







Close up of the purple from the Amythest quad. 







Hope that's of use to someone!


----------



## cherries_etc (May 6, 2009)

GOSH Automatical liner in Grey Mink


----------



## the.gloss.goss (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Jangsara (Sep 5, 2009)

*Gosh Effect Powders*

These are taken with more or less straight flash, so color appear more shinier than IRL. I guess tihis still gives some kind of image of the products.

Only base was foundation.

*Pineapple*





Goldish yellow.

*Sunstone*





Goldish orange. Somebody mentioned MAC pigment Melon, and yes, this actually is a bit like cantaloupe melon.

*Rosegold*





Golden pink.

*Rosewood*





Cranberrish, rusty color.

*Plummy*





Dark brown with brown sparkles. Very "plummy" indeed.

*Butterfly*





Amazing purple that changes color depending where are you looking it. In the jar it looks purple, in my hand a little blueish.

*Purple Rain*





Almost the same as butterfly, little lighter and with silver sparkles.

*Spa*





Light blue.

*Sea Me*





Greyish blue.

*Blue Whale*





Almost electric blue, maybe a little darker IRL than in the picture.

*Aquatic*





Great turquise shade. not blue, not green, but a vibrant live color.

*Green Fingers*





I don't know why it's calleen _green_ fingers, since I don't see green in it. Greyish blue with gold.

*Emerald*





Goldish green. 

*Apple Jam*





Stunning color, almost olive with gold. 

*Paradise*





This is stunning too, not really gold, not really silver, maybe platinum?

*Gold Dust*





White with gold.

*Steel*





Absolutely stunning IRL, true STEEL. HIGHLY pigmented silver. Just look at the jar  :mrgreen: 

*Holographic Silver*





Cute holographic pigment, sparkles in every rainbow colors.


----------



## jenizzle (Nov 22, 2009)

Extreme Art Eye Liners

L-R: 07, 17, 15, 01, 11, 10, 12








Lets Twist liner - Hot Flamingo; Black Ink Velvet Touch; Lemon Soda velvet touch; Green Grass velvet touch; Purple Stain velvet touch; Carbon Black lets twist





Top Row - Extreme Art (same order as above)
Bottom row - Eyeliner pencils (same order as above)





Waterproof Eyeshadow (these make awesome bases, they don't budge or crease):
Top: Love that Purple
Bottom: Love that Ivory


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Nov 24, 2009)

Gosh Velvet Touch Lipsticks











Darling






effect Powder in Paradise


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 13, 2009)

GOSH Holographic


----------



## xMyrrr (Feb 14, 2010)

Here are some swatches of the Soft n Shine lipbalms, which i LOVE!!!!


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Effect Powder Holographic Silver 09









006 Bananas Velvet Touch Waterproof Eye Liner


----------



## Junkie (Jul 11, 2010)

The GOSH pigments are very finely granulated. The red is called Foxtrot and is an orange-based red with very fine gold sparkles. Foiled, its more of a pinkish based red. Its gorgeous foiled. 






Bright-N-Black is a nice black pigment with silver sparkles. Foiled, it very much resembles MAC Cinderfella MES or even MAC Black Tied eyeshadow. It can be sheered out quite a bit or built up if you use it alone or with a base.





Both photos were taken in natural light.


----------



## musicalhouses (Jul 16, 2010)

GOSH Velvet Touch Eyeliner Swatches:






L - R: 010 Copper Girl, 008 Silver Screen, Purple Stain, Green Grass, Golden Moss, Woody Green, Cool Mint, Pretty Petrol, Black Ink, 001 Blue Moon, 002 Girl Power, 004 Green Boost, 005 Golden Cadillac, 003 Green Devil, 006 Bananas, 007 Alligator


----------



## musicalhouses (Jul 16, 2010)

GOSH Lipstick Swatches: (Clickable)





43 Tropical Pink, 60 Lambada, 66 Bourgogne, 77 Romantic, 86 Kitsch, 122 Nougat





L-R: Nougat 122, Mulberry 127, Mocha 128, Amethyst 131, Darling 134, Hot n' Sweet 139


----------



## ahimsa (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's a swatch of GOSH Golden Dragon polish. First photo without flash, second photo with flash.


----------



## Jangsara (Aug 7, 2010)

Gosh On Stage Cool Lip Jams:


----------



## MatejaK (Sep 27, 2010)

Click on the image to enlarge


----------



## kittykit (Oct 10, 2010)

Gosh Velvet  Touch Eye Liner Wateproof

They're great eyeliners


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 14, 2011)

This eyeshadow's pot is completely ruined haha! It doesn't really matter, it was 1£ because of that and I'm not keeping the pot anyway


----------



## ScarlettMoeller (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi everyone

  	I just swatched 69 effect powders (dry and foiled) and made it as a slideshow:


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 10, 2012)

Full photos & review here.

  	"Purple Rain"


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 11, 2012)

Full photos & review here.

  	"Azure"


----------

